# New Rank Farm



## stone_dragone (Oct 30, 2007)

I recently recieved an email from one of the national martial arts associations that help schools "boost enrollment" and things like that.  I don't have much experience with any of them, but it always seems a bit over the top to me.  

Said organization has now gotten into the business of "rank verification/promotion" as well as business consulting/school consulting.  Here's the info from their website...identifying information has been removed or changed (changed info is in bold italics) to avoid advertising for them.

What do y'all think?  Another rank farm or valuable service?

Begin Article:

      The_ *[name omitted]*_ Association Ranking Program offers its members both confirming and advancing black belt rankings. A confirming rank is the issuance of an official *association* Rank Certificate for the same rank you currently hold. 
     An advancing rank certificate promotes you to your next degree. This is ideal for members who no longer belong to an organization or are associated with an organization, other than *this organization* , that can provide rank for them.
     To add prestige to the promotion, we suggest you bring _*the president of this organization*_ to your next big event to present you with the certificate. This creates a media opportunity and a chance for your students to hear _*him *_sing your praises and recognize your value in the martial arts community. 
     In most cases, this can be done just by covering travel expenses unless you'd like a school evaluation or seminar taught by _*him*_ while he is there. 
     Here's how the program works:
     To apply for either rank certificate, send us :
     a.  A copy of your current rank certificate 
     b. A one page bio 
     c. Three letters of recommendation from other black belts supporting the ranking confirmation 
     d. A 20-30-minute video showing a cross section of advanced forms, fighting, teaching and target work. If you don't do forms, that's fine. Just indicate that to us in your cover letter.
     e. A non-refundable application fee of $100
     After reviewing your materials, we will either:
     a. Inform you that you are accepted and issue the certificate upon receipt of the remaining balance (see below for fee structure) 
     b. Inform you that, upon improvement in the areas described, you may re-apply at no additional charge
*1. Confirming Certificate Application Fees* 
     Fee: $500 
*2. Advancing Rank Certificate Application Fees* 
     2nd Degree    $600
      3rd Degree    $700
      4th Degree    $800
      5th Degree $1,000 
      6th Degree    $2,000    
     If you would like to find out more or apply for a rank certificate, contact _*the president of this organization*_ at _*his email address [link removed]*_


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 30, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> I
> To add prestige to the promotion, we suggest you bring _*the president of this organization*_ to your next big event to present you with the certificate. This creates a media opportunity and a chance for your students to hear _*him *_sing your praises and recognize your value in the martial arts community.



Haha, stone_dragone, just let ME come to your next big event.  I will myself sing your praises to your students better than this guy ever could!

This sounds like a money grab to me.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Oct 30, 2007)

I work in marketing.  This is a cheap way to get your name out there if you want to run a McDojo.  I've always got non-profit in mind though...


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 30, 2007)

It's really not worth it.  

If someone wants to get a "universally recognized" rank, he can test with the USA-NKF or WKF, and get a ranking appropriate to his actual skill.


----------



## Drac (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah someone sent me that same info...I'll pass....


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 30, 2007)

just shoot me now.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 30, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


>


 


Flying Crane said:


> just shoot me now.


 
Please see above comments


----------



## Kacey (Oct 30, 2007)

How to make money without really trying...


----------



## Kreth (Oct 30, 2007)

Hell, I'll rank you for $250, $200 for MT members. :lol:


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 30, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Hell, I'll rank you for $250, $200 for MT members. :lol:


 
I think you might be on to something here...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 30, 2007)

Thier's
A non-refundable application fee of $100
1. Confirming Certificate Application Fee $500
2. Advancing Rank Certificate Application Fees $600 - $2000 

Kreth's
$250, $200 for MT members

I think Crane is right Kreth, You ARE onto someting here


----------



## tellner (Oct 30, 2007)

:2xbird:


----------



## exile (Oct 30, 2007)

What's that old line? `There's one born every minute' :lol:


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 30, 2007)

My thoughts are exactly reflected in all of the above...


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Oct 30, 2007)

The association in Okinawa whom I have my 6th dan through was only $100 processing and registration fees for my 6th Dan. While Nitta Sensei was here at the dojo he surprised me with my Renshi certification which are you all sitting down this.  It was expense, cost me spending some time with him so he could get to know me, training with him one on one, and making sure he was taken care of, really just being me.  So all in all it was FREE.  I don't understand how someone could be stupid enough to spend that kind of money for a promotion.  I mean if someone needed help with that I would help them through my association but a black belts of the same of similar system would actually test them and the fess would be minimal.


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 30, 2007)

> *1. Confirming Certificate Application Fees*
> Fee: $500
> *2. Advancing Rank Certificate Application Fees*
> 2nd Degree $600
> ...


 
What no sokeships or knighthoods? Frankly I am a bit disappointed. :2xBird2:


----------



## MarkBarlow (Oct 30, 2007)

Your check cleared...Congratulations, *Master*!

The sad thing is how many people are willing to cheapen their art and prostitute themselves.  I don't know if it's for prestige or the potential of attracting more students and money but it's disheartening.  It's a rare month I don't get 2 or 3 of these come-ons in the mail.  Between that and the "pay your on way" Hall of Fames, some folks are making big bucks on gullible wannabees.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 30, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> I recently recieved an email from one of the national martial arts associations that help schools "boost enrollment" and things like that.


 
How, exactly, do you get on their mailing list?  I've never gotten something like this.

Personally, I think you should send the president a scathing email, chastising him over this nonsense.  If I got an email like that, that's what I'd do.


----------



## Drac (Oct 30, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Hell, I'll rank you for $250, $200 for MT members. :lol:


 
Who do I make the check out to, or do you perfer money orders...


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 30, 2007)

Drac said:


> Who do I make the check out to, or do you perfer money orders...


 
No check or money orders only cash, you can send that by western union in care of Terryl965 thank you very much.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 30, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Hell, I'll rank you for $250, $200 for MT members. :lol:




Jeff can I be a 3 and 1/3 belt rank?  I always liked that for some reason.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 31, 2007)

Drac said:


> Who do I make the check out to, or do you perfer money orders...


I take PayPal. 



Rich Parsons said:


> Jeff can I be a 3 and 1/3 belt rank?  I always liked that for some reason.


Tell you what, Rich. I have a Halloween special. 33 1/3 Dan for just $999.95. :lol:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 31, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I take PayPal.
> 
> 
> Tell you what, Rich. I have a Halloween special. 33 1/3 Dan for just $999.95. :lol:


 
Do you do TCMA ranks... I'm talking a sash one of those like David Carradine wore on Kung fu (the original series) oh and one of those silk outfits with the hand on the back.

Like this http://crazyabouttv.com/ImagesTwo/kungfu.jpg


----------



## Tames D (Oct 31, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Hell, I'll rank you for $250, $200 for MT members. :lol:


I'm looking for high rank in Silat. I've never studied the art, will that be a problem? I've heard from a reliable source that you issue pretty certificates. :rofl:


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 31, 2007)

Mr Kreth,

How does one book an appointment with you, to go out to visit you in the northeast to test for rank?


----------



## Kreth (Oct 31, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Do you do TCMA ranks... I'm talking a sash one of those like David Carradine wore on Kung fu (the original series) oh and one of those silk outfits with the hand on the back.
> 
> Like this http://crazyabouttv.com/ImagesTwo/kungfu.jpg


I don't handle uniforms. Your lack of style is all on you... :lol:



QUI-GON said:


> I'm looking for high rank in Silat. I've never studied the art, will that be a problem? I've heard from a reliable source that you issue pretty certificates. :rofl:


How does Supreme Guro sound? $750, and if you act fast, I'll throw in a Capoeira Maestre ranking. :uhyeah:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 31, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I don't handle uniforms. Your lack of style is all on you... :lol:


 
OK then how about just the sash and the title of Grand Master?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 31, 2007)

worst part of that email is I know a few folks that would pay the price and have the man award the rank to them at some public affair so they could strut around like a peacock.

now as for the ranking offered by a few of those already posting my monopoly money is in the mail I expect a pretty rank cert


----------



## Drac (Oct 31, 2007)

Drac said:


> Who do I make the check out to, or do you perfer money orders...


 


Kreth said:


> I take PayPal


 
So whats the email addey again..wwwafoolandhismoneysoonparted.com or is it wwwbogusdanrankstobolsterkrethsretirment.com


----------



## Kreth (Oct 31, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> OK then how about just the sash and the title of Grand Master?


For just $725.99, I will award you the impressive Translucent Sash. 



Drac said:


> So whats the email addey again..wwwafoolandhismoneysoonparted.com or is it wwwbogusdanrankstobolsterkrethsretirment.com


 
That would be krethsbeerfund@yahoo.com :lol:


----------



## Drac (Oct 31, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Do you do TCMA ranks... I'm talking a sash one of those like David Carradine wore on Kung fu (the original series) oh and one of those silk outfits with the hand on the back.


 
Don't you mean with a *TREE* on the back?????



Kreth said:


> Your lack of style is all on you... :lol: :uhyeah:


 
LOL....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 31, 2007)

Kreth said:


> For just $725.99, I will award you the impressive Translucent Sash.


 

:xtrmshock WOW THAT'S CHEAP!!!! Where do I send the check or money order? 

Can I pay with Chinese money... it would seem soooo much more authentic then



Drac said:


> Don't you mean with a *TREE* on the back?????


 
Nope palm....it is what you hit the trees with.... that is when you are not hitting them with your foot or forearm. :mst:

Don't MAKE me go the whole "You have offended my family, and you have offended the Shaolin temple." route again Drac :disgust:


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 31, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> :xtrmshockDon't MAKE me go the whole "You have offended my family, and you have offended the Shaolin temple." route again Drac :disgust:



uh-oh!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 31, 2007)

Perhaps Bob could jump on the bandwagon and offer pretty pieces of rice paper along with our MT Ranks at the next Meet and Greet?  Great fund raiser for supporters...


----------



## Kreth (Oct 31, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> :xtrmshock WOW THAT'S CHEAP!!!! Where do I send the check or money order?
> 
> Can I pay with Chinese money... it would seem soooo much more authentic then


See my reply to Drac above. USD only.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 31, 2007)

Kreth said:


> See my reply to Drac above. USD only.


Got it

krethsbeerfund@yahoo.com


----------



## Gentle Fist (Nov 14, 2007)

I am going to apply for my 6th dan in bjj without having to roll with anyone.  Maybe I can even get the title dragon-soke-wizard to go with it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 14, 2007)

Ahh its just not worth it unless you can get lord high exalted grand imperial poobah....and..... dragon-soke-wizard


----------



## grydth (Nov 27, 2007)

If they have a sale, I will buy you the title of He Who Could Never Be Ignored.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 27, 2007)

grydth said:


> If they have a sale, I will buy you the title of He Who Could Never Be Ignored.


Lots of caps. That gets expensive. Maybe I'll put it on special for Christmas... Free dan rankings in the secret fighting system of Santa's elves for the first 10 customers :lol:


----------



## grydth (Nov 27, 2007)

It must be very taxing for a gentleman like yourself to constantly deal with these creatures desperately trying to purchase martial arts respectability...... Say, you wouldn't happen to have anything like "Chief Justice" just waiting for the right home, would you?


----------



## Kreth (Nov 27, 2007)

grydth said:


> Say, you wouldn't happen to have anything like "Chief Justice" just waiting for the right home, would you?


Yes, but it requires a *Supreme* credit rating

Aloha (I can almost hear the groans from here)


----------



## grydth (Nov 27, 2007)

I am confident that all of those to whom my internet shopping bills are sent have such a rating.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 18, 2007)

People will a lot in search of percieved legitimacy (or a feeling of lacking their own). This guy obviously makes a buck or two doing it otherwise he wouldn't do it.

For some folks, it's the right kind of toothpaste, for other's in plastic surgery that makes them feel good about themselves. For some in the MA world this is an easy way to feel that same way. It bugs us because we take it more seriously than that. Perception of folks outside the MA world is that this is just as legit as the one's we work for, sadly. Personally, it akes me value what I earned more when I see this kind of stuff.


----------

